# first day out deer hunting



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Last Saturday was my first day out bow deer hunting. My son 15 and I got into the woods just after light due to heavy rain. We sneaked in and got into our tree stand. For most of the day the rain stayed at bay...but it was damp and quiet all day. Early one we had a fox come through and later a raccoon and then a yote all too far for shooting.

After that he moved onto another tree and we sat till dark...nothing. I thought a nice cool wet day would have them moving all day. Nothing not one..?? I was very surprised to say the least. Low pressure system and all, darkish but there was a little bit of wind but nothing too bad and more of those heavy breeze once in awhile.

Anyhow...a good day in the woods with my son who...stuck it out all day on a stand.

How are you guys doing on your bow hunting ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been too busy this year and didn't come close to going Elk archery.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well busy is a good thing glad to hear you are making money ! But Cat, what are you going to do this winter when you go to grab a steak and the freezer is empty







.

Hope you do get to make it out soon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Last Saturday was my first day out bow deer hunting. My son 15 and I got into the woods just after light due to heavy rain. We sneaked in and got into our tree stand. For most of the day the rain stayed at bay...but it was damp and quiet all day. Early one we had a fox come through and later a raccoon and then a yote all too far for shooting.
> 
> After that he moved onto another tree and we sat till dark...nothing. I thought a nice cool wet day would have them moving all day. Nothing not one..?? I was very surprised to say the least. Low pressure system and all, darkish but there was a little bit of wind but nothing too bad and more of those heavy breeze once in awhile.
> 
> ...


 Spending all day in two tree stands and not seeing anything I'd be out scouting the area for current activity and maybe moving the stands, seeing only predators the deers routine has probably been changed due to being harassed by predators and not feeling comfortable around their normal travel routes!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I agree Rick, ..just prior to setting up our stands we had lots of deer sign. Mostly just tracked up...but now that you mentioned it...I did not notice new tracks on the trails ? And the movment of those predators in the are may have them spooked off.

BTW nice buck...did he shoot it out of your garden ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes I agree Rick, ..just prior to setting up our stands we had lots of deer sign. Mostly just tracked up...but now that you mentioned it...I did not notice new tracks on the trails ? And the movment of those predators in the are may have them spooked off.
> 
> BTW nice buck...did he shoot it out of your garden ?


 No, in the back of the property out of a tree stand.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No doubt he had looked at your corn lol.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Our bow season has not come in yet ,it starts Oct.16. At least you got to spend time with your son.
Oac, if mass hit there like it did in wv going to make hunting deer hard , they won't have to travel far to find something to eat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

This year I have not noticed much mast off off the oaks. Just a normal to light drop, unlike last year.


----------



## Turkey hunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey...hope I did this right


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Turkey hunter... are you the spawn of OAC?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes he is Don.

Good luck today. I am heading back out to the woods today. Let you know how I did later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be waiting for a picture of the bruiser !


----------

